

Ask HN: Good desktop software for time tracking? - aepearson

Hello all!<p>The company I work for is looking for a desktop application for time tracking of projects.<p>Here is what we need :<p>- works on Windows and Mac<p>- does not require an open browser to work<p>- can add notes to each time segment (in order to know what&#x27;s being worked on)<p>I&#x27;d really like to stay away from anything too &quot;big brother&quot;...but it&#x27;s becoming important, as we grow, to have a good idea of how much time is being spent on things.<p>What do you guys&#x2F;gals think?
======
Beached
We use Hubstaff and are happy with it. My only complaint is that you can only
manually add time in 10 minute periods.

[https://hubstaff.com/](https://hubstaff.com/)

~~~
aepearson
The only thing 'scary' that I can see about hubstaff is the screenshot
stuff...do you guys use that? If so, how did that go over with the staff?

~~~
Beached
We do use the Screenshot stuff only when there is a question about the time
clocked. Staff accepts it, as it only takes screen shots while the clock is
ticking.

------
dieAntw00rd
[https://www.toggl.com](https://www.toggl.com)

~~~
aepearson
Dude, thats freakin' slick - I like it... Gonna go for the free trial.

~~~
swah
Is this offline?

~~~
aepearson
Yeah, they have an online version - a desktop version (which I guess syncs
when a network is availabel?) - and a mobile version. Seems pretty nice.

------
brudgers
org-mode

~~~
aepearson
cool, but I'm the only coder here...and don't use emacs (I like where you're
head is at though)

